# [OT] Quanto mi consuma il PC ???

## JohnT.Clark

Mi rendo conto che questo non sia proprio il forum adatto x parlare di elettronica, ma magari qualche d'uno che si intende lo trovo anche qui   :Mr. Green: 

Premetto --> devo fare un esperimento che se riesce rimmarà definitivo.

ed è questo devo creare una rete di pc da mettere in casa x vedere i divx, x download, lavoro ecc.. collegati in rete via hub (che già ho)

Volevo sapere x quanto riguarda i consumi elettrici, voglio dire se ho queste caratteristiche:

```

P4 1700 

256 ram

10 Gb hd

lan, video, audio

```

e ci metto un alimentatore da 300w oppure uno da 400w avrò dei vantaggi?

Dato che il server andrà 24/24 questi 300/400w saranno fissi (se si divento azionista ENEL) oppure il consumo verrà dato da i componenti che collego (con un tetto max di 300/400w)

Grazie in antipo 

CiauZ

----------

## comio

I consumi variano a seconda di quello che c'è e del carico. Un processore che non fa nulla prende meno corrente di un processore che fa conti...

----------

## shev

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e ci metto un alimentatore da 300w oppure uno da 400w avrò dei vantaggi?

 

Certamente: avrai un alimentatore in grado di reggere carichi superiori e di alimentare un numero maggiore di periferiche. Dall'altro lato il tuo portafogli potrebbe aversene a male (quindi come per ogni cosa fa un'attenta analisi di costi/esigenze e vedi se risparmiare quattro soldi o avere più potenza a disposizione).

 *Quote:*   

> Dato che il server andrà 24/24 questi 300/400w saranno fissi (se si divento azionista ENEL) oppure il consumo verrà dato da i componenti che collego (con un tetto max di 300/400w)

 

Ovviamente il consumo dipende da quali e quante periferiche ci saranno collegate, da che utilizzo si farà di tali componenti/periferiche etc etc. 

In linea di massimo il consumo è cmq abbastanza limitato, di certo non è un grosso problema ne investimento (o questo almeno è quanto ho detto a suo tempo ai miei, quando si sono trovati una rete di cinque/sei pc di cui minimo un paio accesi praticamente 24 ore al giorno  :Laughing:  ).

----------

## JohnT.Clark

[quote="Shev]

In linea di massimo il consumo è cmq abbastanza limitato, di certo non è un grosso problema ne investimento (o questo almeno è quanto ho detto a suo tempo ai miei, quando si sono trovati una rete di cinque/sei pc di cui minimo un paio accesi praticamente 24 ore al giorno  :Laughing:  ).[/quote]

Bhe calcolando che arrivano certe botte con 2 pc accesi 8 / 9 ore al giorno se ne mettessi 5 o 6 che andrebbero 24 ore su 24 mi fucilerebbero  :Very Happy:  Cmq ricapitolando tutto dipende in linea di max da cosa ho collegato e dal carico che ha questa... quindi un computer che deve fare da collegamento tra rete interna e modem adsl avrebbe un consumo bassissimo giusto?

----------

## shev

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> quindi un computer che deve fare da collegamento tra rete interna e modem adsl avrebbe un consumo bassissimo giusto?

 

Bhe, considerando che basta una macchina modestissima, senza monitor, tastiera, mouse e periferiche varie, che non subisce un grosso carico di lavoro... bhe, direi che sicuramente non consumerà molto. Poi "molto" è soggettivo, dipende da che concetto ne hai tu. Purtroppo non so quantificare quanto sia questo "molto", o aspetti altri pareri o ti fidi del mio concetto di "molto"  :Wink: 

----------

## JohnT.Clark

eheheh ok grazie  :Very Happy: 

P.s. speriamo che il tuo molto sia molto simile al mio eheh

----------

## HexDEF6

Io il server l'ho fatto fare ad un vecchio p2 400MHz della compaq (pure con dissipatore passivo!) che ha un alimentatore da meno di 200W...

----------

## Ginko

Mediamente se non usi troppo il monitor ed altre periferiche dovresti stare sui 60-80 Watt l'ora. Non so quando costa da te la corrente ma qui a Berna stiamo sui 15 centesimi il KW/h. Facendo un po' di conti e di arrotondamenti, il PC acceso tutto il giorno qui ti costerebbe sui 30 centesimi, poco piu' di 100 Euro l'anno.

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

